# Martin Proud



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Lets see your Martin Proud pictures

I will get it started


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok which one is Martin here??


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> Ok which one is Martin here??


Ok from left to right 

Ted 
Martin S4
Martin S2
Jeff foxworthy
Andrew


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Ok from left to right
> 
> Ted
> Martin S4
> ...


Hmmmm, I always thought Foxworthy was taller


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Matty ..... I just noticed, you have a "dogs playing poker" carpet on your wall 

I suppose you have a "hula girl" table lamp to match as well


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:They were drunk ,that dont count.I am sending that pic to Hoyt.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> Matty ..... I just noticed, you have a "dogs playing poker" carpet on your wall
> 
> I suppose you have a "hula girl" table lamp to match as well


It's called a Tapestry. It makes the place look sophisticated


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> :darkbeer::darkbeer:They were drunk ,that dont count.I am sending that pic to Hoyt.



You know what they say........ the truth comes out when you are tipsy :wink:


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*Oh this looks good*

Its all a conspiracy!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Big F said:


> Its all a conspiracy!!


Don't worry Big F........ I've got your's and Dad's contracts in the mail :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

You know theres a theme shoot in here somewhere. Donated prizes that have to be found at a flea market or on big refuse day in the dead on night.

First prize Velvet Painting of Elvis and so on Make a heck of a charity event:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> You know theres a theme shoot in here somewhere. Donated prizes that have to be found at a flea market or on big refuse day in the dead on night.
> 
> First prize Velvet Painting of Elvis and so on Make a heck of a charity event:wink:


Hutty ..... to really spruce things up he needs a black light Jimi and a porcelin Elvis bust :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> Hutty ..... to really spruce things up he needs a black light Jimi and a porcelin Elvis bust :wink:


Straight up. How about a Lava Lamp too


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> Straight up. How about a Lava Lamp too



well if you have a lava lamp, you need beads as well :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Dogs playing poker, lava lamps, velvet Elvis, hula lamps - all classics and valuable additions to anyone's collection....

But nice try guys. Bet none of you have "Bowling Ferrets".


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Stash said:


> Dogs playing poker, lava lamps, velvet Elvis, hula lamps - all classics and valuable additions to anyone's collection....
> 
> But nice try guys. Bet none of you have "Bowling Ferrets".


Now thats impressive! Particularly the guy in the lower right in the FITA hat:wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Stash said:


> Dogs playing poker, lava lamps, velvet Elvis, hula lamps - all classics and valuable additions to anyone's collection....
> 
> But nice try guys. Bet none of you have "Bowling Ferrets".


that's a nice one. now all that's left is to put all of the above stuff in the same room! :wink::tongue:


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> that's a nice one. now all that's left is to put all of the above stuff in the same room! :wink::tongue:



That........and two Martin Bows and you will have the tackiest room ever :wink::tongue:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

GaryM12 said:


> That........and two Martin Bows and you will have the tackiest room ever :wink::tongue:


Oh Oh, I hear incoming!:mg:


----------

